

Ask HN: Help a dev move to the Bay Area - alex_c

Executive summary: Are any companies in the Bay Area looking for developers?  Please drop me a line at alex@clutterme.com<p>Long version:<p>For the past two years, I've been working on Clutterme Inc., a Toronto-based startup with some moderate success.  I've occasionally posted about it here.  For a variety of reasons, my co-founder and I are closing up shop and heading our separate ways, and I would love to move to the Bay Area.<p>I am, unapologetically, a jack-of-all-trades.  I pick up new languages or tools quickly, and I love learning new things, but if an old tool happens to be better, I'm happy to use it:  best tool for the job.  This does means that I am not, and will never be, a guru in any specific topic, but it also means that I will not bat an eyelash at a sudden change of direction or at investigating or learning a new technology.  I pride myself on being pragmatic, and doing whatever it takes to get the job done and end up with a good product.<p>Some of the things I've made (short descriptions available at http://www.alexc.me):<p>- clutterme.com - WYSIWYG AJAX in-browser web page creation, made from scratch using Ruby on Rails, Prototype, and a lot of custom Javascript.<p>- Facebook applications - they currently have around 1 million installs, and were receiving 6 million page views at their peak.  Written with PHP, FBML/FQL/FBJS, and MySQL (no frameworks).<p>- Some personal hobby projects with CakePHP and MySQL.  Never as successful as the Facebook apps, but around 300,000 page views/month at their peak.<p>- Used a number of APIs - register.com, Paypal Website Payments Pro, Facebook, LyricFind.  Right now playing with the Google Analytics API and Wordpress.<p>- iPhone applications - LyricFind and LyricFind Lite, currently at #4 (Canada) and #9 (US) in the free Music category of the app store.  A couple more apps in various stages of completion or in app store approval limbo.<p>I've had a lot of fun working on a start-up, and I am definitely looking for a small, motivated team, that wants (and needs) to make things happen quickly.<p>I greatly respect the HN community, and I feel that a company whose people read HN is more likely to be a place I would enjoy working at - perhaps as an employer, you feel the same about me ;)<p>If any of this sounds like something you're looking for, please drop me a line at alex@clutterme.com.  I am visiting the Bay Area for a couple of weeks, and I would be happy to set up any in-person (or phone) meetings.<p>(if anyone just wants to meet up and chat about random stuff, send me an email too!  I had way too much fun at the HN Meetup last week, and I'm always happy to meet more people).
======
mannicken
I'm neither an employer nor do I live in bay area but I think this is the
question employers might ask since you are from Toronto. Are you legally
allowed to work in US?

~~~
alex_c
I should have mentioned that - yes, the TN1 visa makes it very easy for
Canadians (the only thing required from the employer is the signed contract).

------
kineticac
this might interest you: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=584183>

YC company looking for a 4th member of their team

~~~
alex_c
Thanks, I did see that - the lack of compensation is unfortunately a deal
breaker right now :p

~~~
kineticac
ah very true! that does suck. You probably know, but just in case: Craigslist
is pretty active in Silicon Valley, so definitely keep your eye out there.

goodluck on your searches!

